# Ajuste de subida y ajuste de bajada (potenciómetro)



## TJ-MADRID

Buenos días!
Alguien me podría ayudar a traducir al inglés este término técnico. Se refiere a una envasadora de supositorios y al ajuste del potenciómetro. 
El contexto es el siguiente:
Después del desmontaje, se encuentran cuatro potenciómetros, de los cuales dos de ellos son de ajuste de subida y de bajada de los lazos de temperatura de la bomba de envasado. 
Yo propondría After dissassembly, four potentiometers are found, two of them are (?????)  of the temperature loops of the filling pump. 
No encuentro el término en google. La máquina, como he dicho es una envasadora.
Muchas gracias!


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Yo usaría _setting._


----------



## rodelu2

Por favor, qué son los *"lazos *de temperatura*"*?


----------



## TJ-MADRID

Rodelu2, temperature loops o lazos de temperatura es un término técnico, estamos hablando de sondas de temperatura de una envasadora de supositorios.
Muchas gracias Hakuna, ¿crees que upwards and downwards temperature loops tiene sentido?


----------



## rodelu2

Cómo traducir ese término técnico si no sabemos su significado?


----------



## TJ-MADRID

Un lazo de temperatura es un esquema del funcionamiento, al diagrama se le denomina lazo:


----------



## rodelu2

Los potenciómetros no pueden modificar el esquema o diagrama, entendiendo por diagrama la representación gráfica de lo que tienes entre manos, tal vez sea un circuito; será acaso que regulan la temperatura?
No es un sistema simple ya que emplea cuatro potenciómetros y tal vez cuatro sensores (sondas). O tal vez solamente dos de los potenciómetros tienen que ver con temperatura, releyendo el original no queda claro.
El envasado de supositorios requere una masa fundida que se vierte en moldes; en qué punto del circuito de la masa, desde el recipiente de masa fundida hasta el molde final se encuentran los sensores? Lo pregunto porque el original se refiere a la temperatura de la bomba de envasado, no a la de la masa que se envasa.


----------



## TJ-MADRID

Efectivamente, regulan la temperatura. Yo no veo la máquina físicamente, ni he escrito el original en castellano. Por otro lado mis conocimientos técnicos son bastante limitados. Se trata de una desviación de la temperatura de sellado a la entrada y salida de la envasadora. Te agradezco mucho el interés.


----------



## rodelu2

Imagino que se trata de una máquina que alguien está tratando de exportar. Un manual escrito en lenguaje claro y preciso en el idioma de quien recibe la máquina en el extranjero ayudará a que la máquina, el fabricante y el país de origen sean tomados en serio.
Primero se trataba de la temperatura de la bomba, ahora es la temperarura de sellado, sellado que la bomba no hace, y la confusión aumenta.
Si el lenguaje del original deja que desear (subida y bajada del lazo?), y es ademas incierto refiriéndose al funcionamiento (temp. de la bomba? de la selladora?) la tradución será igualmente deficiente.
Tendré mucho gusto en darte una mano, pero es indispensable que tu cliente mejore el original.


----------



## TJ-MADRID

Entiendo lo que dices, pero se trata de cosas muy urgentes y al cliente no le puedo decir que mejore el original. Realmente es difícil cuando no ves físicamente la máquina y la desviación en cuestión. En cualquier caso muchas gracias por el tiempo empleado.


----------



## rodelu2

Como ocurre tan a menudo, lo urgente impide que hagamos lo importante.


----------

